# River Monsters



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I just started watching this show on Netflix and I think its great (ive watched the whole second season and im now working through S1), and I was just curious as to whether or not anyone else is a fan of it.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I and my husband used to watch it on occasion... I think we saw most of the episodes fairly quickly thanks to reruns so we ran out of them! 
LOVE the ones about arapaima, alligator gar, and the giant stingrays!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

havent seen the aripaima one yet, but I really enjoyed the one about the stingray and the alligator gar (actualy just finished that one lol)

I also really liked the one on the snakeheads


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

great show. i had a post i put up a while ago cant remember what i named it maybe just search river monsters but it had videos of most of the big catches.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes I watched all of them. To many repeats now. Don't know if he's making any new ones now.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

i watched the new lot i liked the one where he went for the blue shark he must be strong to fight the beast


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Yeah im amazed hes able to stand up while fighting some of those things, he must either be REALY strong or just know exactly how to stand and brace yourself.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

It's a cool show, I like seeing the fish I keep in the wild.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Corwin. I think he's a bit of both.


----------

